# Posting pictures anonymously ???



## JasonB (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Folks,

Just found this forum.... and it looks interesting.  I'm here to learn more about digital photography and perhaps post a few pictures.  I know very little about third party web hosting sites except for doing a little googling recently about about photobucket, flickr, imageshack, etc.  I haven't actually set up an account on any of them.  (Any suggestions about which ones to use?)

I would like to be able to post photos "anonymously."  So I guess what I'm asking is that possible using one of the more popular 3rd party hosting sites.  

What kind of details show up when one posts a picture in a forum?   For example does the date the photo was taken, the type of camera used, the exposure, etc details show up in the photo?   

Hope this makes sense.......  Thanks for your help...

Oh..... and by the way... I'm Jason... Have a good day!!!


----------



## lyonsroar (Sep 21, 2010)

Depends on if the EXIF data has been removed or not.

May I ask why you would care if someone knew the date a picture was taken at?  Same with the exposure settings, etc.
Curious.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

There are certain situations in which you would rather people not know when you were at a location.


----------



## timlair (Sep 21, 2010)

Whootsinator said:


> There are certain situations in which you would rather people not know when you were at a location.



Example? lol. Imageshack lets you do what youre talking about i believe.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

When you're somewhere that you're not supposed to be. Use your imagination.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 21, 2010)

Weird.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

Now, should you ALWAYS be paranoid and ridiculous in your pseudo-security measures? No, that would be silly. There are, however, scenarios in which it would be intelligent to strip the EXIF data.


----------



## JasonB (Sep 21, 2010)

lyonsroar said:


> Depends on if the EXIF data has been removed or not.
> 
> May I ask why you would care if someone knew the date a picture was taken at?  Same with the exposure settings, etc.
> Curious.



Actually the "date" is not that big of a deal... I just hurriedly used that as an example.

I had to google "EXIF data".......... So how does one remove it... if they choose to do so?  BTW, I probably wouldn't want to.

What kind of information does EXIF data show anyway?

Thanks


----------



## Infidel (Sep 21, 2010)

Whootsinator said:


> Now, should you ALWAYS be paranoid and ridiculous in your pseudo-security measures? No, that would be silly. There are, however, scenarios in which it would be intelligent to strip the EXIF data.




...or just not upload to the web, assuming it's really that serious.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

JasonB said:


> lyonsroar said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on if the EXIF data has been removed or not.
> ...





Technical data for every photo taken.

Exif | Neglected Bridge | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## JasonB (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.......

I do  have another question.....

Do the 3rd party hosting sites show such information such as your ip address... or your account name, etc (in addition to the technical photo data)?

Thanks


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

Most file hosters don't show the EXIF data, or IP address. Whether or not your account name is shown depends on the site. Try tinypic.com for no-account file hosting. If you're really worried, as someone else has said, don't upload it on the internet. Your IP address isn't as hard to find as you think.


----------



## timlair (Sep 21, 2010)

JasonB said:


> Thanks for your replies.......
> 
> I do  have another question.....
> 
> ...




If you're going so far as to worry about your IP address being traced, I wouldnt upload them.


----------



## Whootsinator (Sep 21, 2010)

timlair said:


> JasonB said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your replies.......
> ...




Or buy and go through multiple proxies around the globe.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 21, 2010)

Chances are everyone who's posted here could already have your IP address.  And I know the mods can see it.


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 21, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Chances are everyone who's posted here could already have your IP address.  And I know the mods can see it.


Yeah, pretty much every forum I know of logs your IP address with every post...  I don't really know how some random person on the forum could find it, but I'm sure it's possible...


----------

